# Crepe Myrtle



## Mike Mills (Jan 7, 2015)

Posted here since I would be turning it..
Anyone turned crepe myrtle? I may be able to get some sections about 6" diameter and up to 3 feet long.
I really could not find any data on hardness, etc.


----------



## Tclem (Jan 7, 2015)

Nope. My wife threatened to beat me alive if I cut any of hers.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike Mills (Jan 7, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Nope. My wife threatened to beat me alive if I cut any of hers.



Guess it could be worse. She could be so mad she continued to beat you after you were dead.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Fsyxxx (Jan 7, 2015)

I turned some recently. The biggest issue is getting it to dry without cracking up too bad. What I have done is let it sit for a while and let it dry then cut the cracked portions away. It turns ok. Tear out can be a little bit of an issue but shear scraping took care of it for me. The color of the wood didn't appeal to me but it took dyes very well. Hope this helps

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Jan 7, 2015)

Tony, wasn't poking fun. Just the first time I had seen it _written_. Last time I remember was about 50-54 years ago for getting on the roof of the house.
Never thought about it but you dang sure know what it meant when you hear it. In military terms... your *hit is flakey. And you dang sure knew it from dad's tone.

Greg, thanks.
Gonna try some (not my own). Guess my bride is about like Tony's; planted about 30 years ago and maybe 4" diameter.
It's free except for about $9 in gas so what the heck.

Will let you know when I try it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 7, 2015)

Glad to see this thread and look forward to your results. We have some pretty gnarly old crepe myrtles around and I've wondered about them for turning.


----------



## robert flynt (Jan 7, 2015)

Don't know any details but an old wood turning friend once told me the wood was beautiful and turned real well.


----------



## Cousinwill (Jan 24, 2015)

I've turned some and it's really interesting looking wood

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Fsyxxx (Jan 24, 2015)

Very cool, that has a lot more character than the piece I turned, that's why I dyed it.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jan 25, 2015)

I do like that!


----------



## Mike Mills (Jan 25, 2015)

William, is that from the "Crepe Murder" section?

The base (trunk,stem) on this one is about 4.5".

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Jan 25, 2015)

Guess I need to add this to the above pic for those unaware of the terminology. 

http://thedailysouth.southernliving.com/2015/01/25/get-ready-for-crepe-murder-2015/

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cousinwill (Jan 25, 2015)

Mike Mills said:


> William, is that from the "Crepe Murder" section?
> 
> The base (trunk,stem) on this one is about 4.5".
> 
> View attachment 69809


Yes it is. The base is where the crazy grain patterns can be found


----------



## andy close (Aug 18, 2017)

I just visited Charlotte, NC. and love the Myrtle trees throughout the city. When I first saw the twisted trunks and multi-colored peeling bark I thought "what does that look like inside?". WoodBarter was my first stop in looking for "internal" information; but I did find two other resources that were somewhat helpful:

http://www.wood-database.com/pyinma/

http://www.usna.usda.gov/Gardens/faqs/crapemyrtlefaq2.html

I'm still very curious as to what Crepe Myrtle looks like in project form. :). @Cousinwill's bowl is quite stunning. Does anyone else have photos of projects they've made with Crepe Myrtle?


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 18, 2017)

A trunk that diameter has to be some pretty old wood.


----------



## Herb G. (Aug 19, 2017)

Ever heard of Satinwood? Same stuff as crepe myrtle.
I've seen it turned into pens. Beautiful stuff.


----------

